

First Evidence of Entanglement in Photosynthesis - wslh
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23581/

======
sorbus
Note that this article is from 2009. A pretty important thing to say, with a
headline like this - my first thought was "wait, I _know_ that I've heard
about evidence for this before."

------
jarin
It certainly is an interesting possibility that quantum entanglement could
play a role in the brain, but my understanding is that a member of an
entangled particle pair would still need to be mechanically transported to a
different location in the brain to really take advantage of any entanglement
effects, right? Also, if I understand correctly, you can only "use" the
entanglement once, so there would need to be a constant production of
entangled pairs and transport of them to appropriate parts of the brain.

~~~
sorbus
A lot of people believe in it - and it's the basis for a lot of woo. The
hypothesis is generally referred to as the Quantum Mind, if you want to read
more about it. Its supporters generally don't think that that the entanglement
effects are being used to transmit information; rather that the brain
functions with quantum computing as a basis for consciousness - so, if this is
true, you would have quantum effects determining, on some level, whether
neurons fire or not.

Anyways, while this is an interesting topic, I'm not quite sure how you got to
it from Photosynthesis. This article isn't putting forth the possibility that
quantum entanglement is involved in the brain, although the last sentence does
suggest that the reporter thinks that it might be.

~~~
jarin
That's what I was going off of. It's a pretty big "dot dot dot" on the end of
the article.

